# Mode sombre Google Search



## polop35 (27 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, 
L'appli Google Search étant devenue compatible avec le mode sombre de iOS 13, je peux en profiter sur mon iPhone 11 Pro Max.
Par contre, sur l'iPhone XR (sous iOS 13 également), de mon épouse, il est impossible d'activer ce mode sombre. D'ailleurs , l'appli Google ne comporte même pas la rubrique "Thèmes" dans les paramètres.
J'ajoute que nous possédons tous les deux la même dernière version 109.0 de l'appli.
Quelqu'un verrait-il une explication à ce problème ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Maxime95 (14 Février 2022)

Bonjour. Je ne sais pas si ma question est bien reliée à ce problème, la voilà :
iPhone 5 s iOs. A la mise en route, mon écran s"assombrit en une minute jusqu'au noir total. Pour le re-éclaircir, il suffit que je l'expose à une lumière honnête (jour, luminaire, sans même aller au plein soleil). Alors, la luminosité remonte en une dizaine de secondes. Mais si je retire la bête de la lumière intense, la luminosité retombe en une dizaine de secondes. C'est un peu comme s'il y avait un économiseur d'écran mal réglé (trop rapide, ne tenant pas compte de l'utilisation du clavier)...
Que faire ? Merci.


----------



## edenpulse (14 Février 2022)

Non, ça n'as absolument rien à voir. Il s'agit de la luminosité automatique. Option activée par défaut, que tu peux désactiver dans les préférences de ton iPhone.

Preférences → Accessbilité → Affichage et taille du texte → (tout en bas) Luminosité Automatique.


----------



## love_leeloo (14 Février 2022)

Réglages -> luminosité et affichage


----------



## Maxime95 (21 Février 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Non, ça n'as absolument rien à voir. Il s'agit de la luminosité automatique. Option activée par défaut, que tu peux désactiver dans les préférences de ton iPhone.
> 
> Preférences → Accessbilité → Affichage et taille du texte → (tout en bas) Luminosité Automatique.


Merci beaucoup, ça m'a bien souri.


----------

